# Concerned about JodiM



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey gang. I was a little concerned about our friend JodiM. I checked and she hasn't posted since 2/17/07. I know her youngest boy was sick with Pneumonia but he was getting better.

I did email (not pm) her today because I am concerned.

Did anyone pm her lately? Is everything OK?

OK. I am sending good, healthy, happy vibes to her and her family. I hope she is just busy with all those kids and the puppy that is why she hasn't been online with us.

P.S.
I got suspicious when she never answered her thread
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=304


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,
I have been thinking about JodiM, also for sometime now. I didn't realize it had been so long since she was on the site. That really is not like her. I have not pm her, I am gald you did email her today. 

Please let me know if you hear anything from Jodi.
Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Good news. Jodi emailed me. She is OK and plans to be online shortly.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Gald to hear the news, I miss hearing from Jodi and Princess. I can't wait to hear what Princess is doing now.


----------

